# polyethylene to PVC adhesion?



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Anybody got any ideas? I've tried PVC cement, weld-on, heat fusion (blow torch) and even in desperation silicone, but no avail. It has to be a watertight seal, not just "stuck."

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Rubber cement??

I believe Mike knows of a website that has a directory of what to use to stick x to y. I forget the site. I think its something like, thistothat.com or something.

Good luck.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

thistothat.com, but it's not specific about different kinds of plastics. What kind of joint is this and does it need to be able to "give" or can it be a somewhat brittle joint? I picked up some superglue that comes with a primer of some sort that works great on hard to bond plastics like polypropylene, but I've not trided on PE or PVC. Have you tried all purpose PVC cement?


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

As long as it can withstand ~45 PSI, I don't care if it's brittle or not. I did try all-purpose PVC cement, as said in my first post :wink:

-Solly


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

polyethylene cant be chemically welded because it is solvent resistant. The only way to weld polyethylene is with a plastic welding gun, but you cant weld it to another plastic like pvc using that method.

Id regretably say what you want to do is almot impossible to do....


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

R-P_Jay, what's your background? I ask because I'm a welding engineering student and it sounds like you've got some of that in your background. 

Solly, the superglue _might_ work, but it will depend on how much surface area you have in your joint. Is is possible to mechanically join them or use an interfacing material to work with that bonds to both of them?

If you can make a quick drawing I might be able to help more. Alot of what determines how to join something is the design of the joing.


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

Defaced: I own a reptile caging company. We work with different type of plastics, from pvcx, to polyethylene to acrylic depending on the application. I have no special formation, i just have done a lot of reaserch/developpement, and a lot of work with different plastics in the past years. Ive tried to make cages out of almost every type of palstics available.....trial and errors....a hard but verry good way to learn :wink:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Very cool. Thanks for answering that. I have alot of respect for people who learn things from getting their hands dirty.


----------

